# Low Tech Fork Straightening



## bikewhorder

So this is the method I use to straighten a bent fork,  It literally takes about 5 minutes. The black tube I'm using here is part of a floor jack handle.Most of the bent forks I've encountered are bent @ the steering tube and these are the easiest to fix The tube is slid down to where the bend occurs, in this case is was at the very base.   I've also used this method to fix forks that were bent to the side, the only real difference is that you have to install a hub to brace the legs.  Unbending bent fork legs can also be fixed like this but the blocking gets a little more involved.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Mow yer yard ya hippy!... Love the old skool tookzz... Ill have to try that sometime, thanksBW


----------



## dfa242

Of course - I have those same old pipe clamps - never thought of that!


----------



## bikewhorder

fatbar said:


> Mow yer yard ya hippy!... Love the old skool tookzz... Ill have to try that sometime, thanksBW




Who has time for that sh%t, my neighbors must hate me, I'll tell the wife to do it next time I see her (after she gets done polishing my bikes and making dinner of course).


----------



## bike

*Picked this up*

never tried it.......


----------



## bikewhorder

*Hmmmm*

It looks like that's designed to be used to straighten forks without removing them from the frame, I don't think I'd try that on any bikes I was attached to, you never know what your going to bend when you just start jacking on a frame like that...


----------



## SirMike1983

bikewhorder said:


> It looks like that's designed to be used to straighten forks without removing them from the frame, I don't think I'd try that on any bikes I was attached to, you never know what your going to bend when you just start jacking on a frame like that...




I've seen the Little Brute used. It works similar to a bumper jack for a car, except in this case you're jacking the fork and pushing it away from the bottom bracket of the frame. It was actually pretty common in some of the older bike shops, but with the rise of liability issues, most shops don't touch fork repair anymore.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*another way*

I have a good friend that has a used bike shop. When a bike has a bent fork. He replaces the wheel with a 20" bmx wheel turns the fork backwards and runs the bike into a tree. Sounds funny but is surprising how well it works. Then puts the original wheel back on....


----------



## bikewhorder

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I have a good friend that has a used bike shop. When a bike has a bent fork. He replaces the wheel with a 20" bmx wheel turns the fork backwards and runs the bike into a tree. Sounds funny but is surprising how well it works. Then puts the original wheel back on....




Well there's low tech and then there's red neck, I would say this method falls in the latter...


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nice work...much better than my blow torch and a pair of pliers method.
Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Some times the redneck way is the best way.*



bikewhorder said:


> Well there's low tech and then there's red neck, I would say this method falls in the latter...




most slightly bent forks have that memory of where it started from. Some biikes are cheapies and need five minutes of work to remain cheapies. I have a fixure for doing my forks but honestly i have seen the redneck method work to perfection!


----------



## bikewhorder

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> most slightly bent forks have that memory of where it started from. Some biikes are cheapies and need five minutes of work to remain cheapies. I have a fixure for doing my forks but honestly i have seen the redneck method work to perfection!




There's no question red neck's know how to "Git 'er done".  I've known quite a few and they are full of useful information.


----------



## Larmo63

*Red Neck method*

That is exactly how I used to do it. It does work, and it's easy. I'm glad someone else

admitted to this before me. I was going to just keep it to myself.....


----------

